# Rixie kids bike - 16 x 1.75 tire.  What year???



## lawrence (Aug 13, 2010)

I recently got this for free and did a quick rebuild.  
Cool little bike - but I couldn't find any info on it . 

Anyone know perhaps what year this was made - approx.

Thanks.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't give you a year, but the Rixie brand was produced in Germany and distributed in the US per this CABE thread comments: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2997-Rudge-and-Rixie-bike&highlight=rixie

Hope that helps a little!

Dave


----------



## lawrence (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks.   That was all I had found earlier with a search.  I am a little surprised that it is hard to find anything out on this bike - Very little on the internet.
Interesting bike with the head badge, cottered crank and such.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 9, 2010)

That's an amazing find you got there. Know barely anything about little bike but that one is a pretty one.


----------

